# VA-Senior GR Male named Moose-You won't be able to resist him



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Someone pls adopt or rescue Moose!!!

http://www.portsmouthhumanesociety.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1034923

The picture in the Middle is killing me!!

I emld. GRREAT, in VA, & Gold. Ret. Rescue of Charlotte in N.C.



See Moose's Homepage:
http://www.portsmouthhumanesociety.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1034923


The Portsmouth Humane Society is a 501(c)(3) animal shelter that also serves as the contracted animal shelter in and for the city of Portsmouth, Virginia. As an "open admission" shelter, we accept every animal that is found wandering stray or seized in criminal cases by Portsmouth Animal Control Officers. We also accept "owner-surrenders" from residents of Portsmouth, Virginia who can no longer keep their pets. Please bear in mind that in many cases we have very limited information as to the behavior or temperment of the animals in our shelter.

Shelter Hours: The Portsmouth Humane Society is open every day except Tuesdays, New Years Day, Easter, Memorial Day, Labor Day, Thanksgiving Day, and Christmas Day from 12:00am to 6:00pm. Kennels close at 5:30pm and adoptions cease at 5:30pm.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Description:
Golden. 
Name: Moose # 12053
Rescue ID: D080306
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Adoption Fee: 147.00
Species: Dog
Breed: Golden Retriever (long coat)
Sex: Male (not neutered, but will be before adoption)
Current Size: 70 Pounds
General Potential Size: Large
Current Age: 8 Years (best estimate)
Indoor or Outdoor: Indoor and Outdoor
Declawed: No
Microchipped: Yes

See Moose # 12053's HomepageThe Portsmouth Humane Society is a 501(c)(3) animal shelter that also serves as the contracted animal shelter in and for the city of Portsmouth, Virginia. As an 'open admission' shelter, we accept every animal that is found wandering stray or seized in criminal cases by Portsmouth Animal Control Officers. We also accept 'owner-surrenders' from residents of Portsmouth, Virginia who can no longer keep their pets. Please bear in mind that in many cases we have very limited information as to the behavior or temperment of the animals in our shelter.Shelter Hours: The Portsmouth Humane Society is open every day except Tuesdays, New Years Day, Easter, Memorial Day, Labor Day, Thanksgiving Day, and Christmas Day from 12:00am to 6:00pm. Kennels close at 5:30pm and adoptions cease at 5:30pm.Golden.  

Name: Moose # 12053
Rescue ID: D080306
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Adoption Fee: 147.00
Species: Dog
Breed: Golden Retriever (long coat)
Sex: Male (not neutered, but will be before adoption)
Current Size: 70 Pounds
General Potential Size: Large
Current Age: 8 Years (best estimate)
Indoor or Outdoor: Indoor and Outdoor
Declawed: No
Microchipped: Yes



Other Pictures of Moose # 12053 (click to see larger version):

50.9k 
49.3k 
49.6k 


Currently we do not know if Moose # 12053 will be able to attend the event, Pet Photos With Santa on Saturday, December 6th, 2008.
Currently we do not know if Moose # 12053 will be able to attend the event, PETsMART Adoption Event on Saturday, December 6th, 2008.
Currently we do not know if Moose # 12053 will be able to attend the event, Christmas in Craddock on Saturday 
Attached Images


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I clicked on both links and neither worked. Maybe Moose has been adopted?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I clicked on both links and neither worked. Maybe Moose has been adopted?


The one on petfinder isn't working, but the two from the actual shelter worked for me.

What a sweetheart...I wish I had a bigger house.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He looks like a real sweetheart. I must admit, though, that I find it a little off-putting that they take the doggies pictures through cage doors. Seems like it sends the wrong message. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

ggdenny said:


> He looks like a real sweetheart. I must admit, though, that I find it a little off-putting that they take the doggies pictures through cage doors. Seems like it sends the wrong message. Maybe it's just me.


I think that dogs with good photographs are more likely to get adopted than those with poor pictures or with pictures taken through cage wire.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moose is still there*

Moose is still there:

http://www.portsmouthhumanesociety.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1034923

Poor Guy-I agree the cage sort of ruins things but poor guy didn't have a choice.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Those photos remind me so much of when I first saw my sweet Milly in a cage at a shelter!  

I hope someone is able to adopt him. Is this a kill shelter?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Answer: Are they a kill shelter?*

Does the Portsmouth Humane Society Euthanize Animals?" 


YES- The Portsmouth Humane Society is an "Open-Admission" animal shelter for the city of Portsmouth, as such we must take every animal brought to us by animal control officers or Portsmouth residents.
When our shelter receives an animal that is sick, grieviously injured or unsuitable for adoption, we have no choice but to euthanize animals in a painless, humane manner. However, we make every effort to find loving, forever homes for our animals. 
We do not release information about animals that have been euthanized except in compliance with state code.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Does the Portsmouth Humane Society have a sponsorship program that helps sustain a dog taken in and while waiting for adoption? I'd gladly contribute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sponsoring*

*I don't see why you couldn't go to one of these links and use the donate button or mail them a check and specify which animal you wish it to help.*
http://www.portsmouthhumanesociety.org/info/donate


Make a Direct Donation
You can make a direct donation to the Portsmouth Humane Society and support our efforts!
With our secure online donation capability, your donation will start helping the animals in our care from the moment you donate.

With so many animals in need, your contribution will help us continue our efforts to save as many pets as possible from an uncertain future.
No amount is too small and your can take a tax-deduction as we are a 501(C)(3) group.


”¢A $20.00 donation can provide three large bags of pet food.
”¢A $50.00 donation can provide medical attention for a sick animal.
”¢A $100 donation will provide medicine, antibiotics to help make an animal healthy enough to be adopted.
”¢A $500 donation will help us provide heartworm treatment to a dog that might otherwise never receive treatment. 

You-Direct Donations
The Portsmouth Humane Society understands that Americans are the most generous people on earth and there are many worthy causes that ask for your help every day. 

While there are many things we need, we will always respect the wishes of those who donate their hard-earned money to our shelter and would like to show our gratitude by giving you the unique opportunity to tell us how you would like your donations spent. 

We have established several different categories that reflect our needs and hope that you find these causes worthy of your financial support.

Look over the categories, choose the one you would like to support and click the "Donate Now" button under the heading you choose.
So, the choice it yours and even if you can't afford to donate at this time, we want to thank you for your consideration.


http://www.portsmouthhumanesociety.org/info/display?PageID=3232

You Direct Donations


Animal Emergency Care Fund



Too often, animals arrive at our shelter in need of medical care. Our resources are limited as to the help we can provide a sick or injured animal and sometimes the decisions we must make are difficult. 

Under state law, we cannot allow an animal to suffer from sickness, injury or disease and must also consider potential health threats to other animals and shelter employees. Given these parameters to work within, sometimes we have some very difficult decisions to make, indeed.
Medical care for sick and injured animals can be expensive along with medication, X-Rays and other medical needs. Often times we are faced with the choice of having to choose which animals can be saved and many times, the choice comes down to the financial resources we have available.

Giving to this fund will provide the resources we need to assist sick and injured animals by giving them a second chance. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Spay & Neuter Fund



Companion animal overpopulation is not only a fact, it is a crisis.

Each year, more and more animals are being born leaving animal shelters and rescue groups at their wits end-how do we find homes for all of them, can we find homes for all of them.
Too often, shelter staff have difficult choices to make.

Look, there is no way that we will ever be able to "adopt our way" out of this situation and only with aggressive spay and neuter programs can we begin to hope to turn the tide.

According to figures from the Virginia Department of Agriculture, in the year 2004, over 104,000 were euthanized in Virginia animal shelters-in 2005 that number increased to over 121,000.
Many of these were healthy and highly adoptable.

By donating to this fund, your dollars will be used to offset the costs relating to spaying and neutering pets adopted from our shelter before they go home with their new family-so we don't end up with another litter of kittens or puppies because "someone left a door open". A donation to this fund could prevent literally thousands of animals from being born into a world that simply does not have enough homes for all. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Donate a Dog Bed




We would like to provide a Kuranda Dog Bed for every dog in our shelter, especially for the larger dogs in our kennel runs and the older dogs who need a little more comfort.
Kuranda Dog Beds are easy to assemble, easy to clean and also help keep the dogs in our shelter calm while they wait for adoption.
These beds also keep dogs off of the floor of their kennel which means that they sleep much better.

If you order a Kuranda Dog Bed for our shelter, you will receive a special discount for your donation and the folks at Kuranda will ship the bed directly to our shelter on your behalf.
If you are a dog lover, please consider helping out a less fortunate pooch by ordering a Kuranda Dog Bed for our shelter.
To order a Kuranda Dog Bed, CLICK HERE. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Shelter Operating Fund



When our shelter needs repairs and our staff needs supplies, these donations will make sure that all of these needs are met.
Paint, Pens, Soap and Pet Food are some of the things this support will provide.

There are also electric bills, water and other expenses we are not exempt from paying.
We use many of the same supplies that any light industrial business would require for day to day operations such as mops, brooms, buckets and special cleaning solutions like those with parvocide to prevent the spread of Parvo, a dreaded canine disease.
We also must buy promotional supplies for our education efforts, Internet hosting as well as other programs and software to help us manage our shelter.

And as money allows, we like to have a pizza-party for the staff of our shelter because these young people have a difficult job and earn every dollar-and then some! Each day these people arrive to work, the animals depend on our staff to provide them with the food, water and as much play time as they can get.
The Portsmouth Humane Society asks a lot from our staff-and they do their best each day.

Donating to this fund helps us keep the lights on as well as the phones, water and other utilities on becasue although we are a non-profit, we do not receive special rates for utilities. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Medical Supplies Fund



When animals arrive at our shelter, we must give them shots to protect them from diseases that could prove fatal. 
We must also give them species-specific tests for diseases that could spread to other animals in our shelter such as feline leukemia and each of these testing kits cost about $10.00-if the test is inconclusive, we must run the test again.

These testing kits are an important part of the care we give and we cannot do without them.

We also microchip each animal that we adopt, but did not raise our adoption fees to include the cost of the microchips.
Our shelter also tries to provide medication that animals might need for illness's that they might contract while in our shelter and if you have paid a visit to a veterinarian's office, you might be well aware that pet medication can be costly.

By donating to this fund, your support will make sure we will have all the medications we need to protect the health of the animals in our shelter and prevent them from contracting an illness or disease that could make them unsuitable for adoption. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Gosh he is adorable!!! And he only looks 4 or so in the pics.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Gosh he is adorable!!! And he only looks 4 or so in the pics.


 That's what I was thinking, too. I wish I were closer!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Closer*

There are always transports!!

SEND Moose's info around to all you know!!!
Someone is bound to know someone that might give Moose a loving home!!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you have any information on why he's there?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kirby's Mom*

Kirby's Mom

I don't think it said in his short bio, but you should call the shelter or email them and find out. Sounds like they know their dogs really well


http://www.portsmouthhumanesociety....ge=2&Species=Dog&Status=Available,Sponsorship
Click on above link and go to bottom of page for Moose
Moose # 12053
Status: Available
Breed: Golden Retriever (long coat)
Species/Sex: Dog/Male

Description: Golden.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kirby's Mom
> 
> I don't think it said in his short bio, but you should call the shelter or email them and find out. Sounds like they know their dogs really well
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll email them and let you know what they say. I can't get him off of my mind.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes!!

Please let us know what they say about Moose!!!

He is just precious!!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Something about his eyes, I think. I can't get him off my mind!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kirby's Mom*

Kirby's Mom:

Why don't you call the shelter and find out about Moose.
It will be quicker!!!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I heard that the GR rescue is "aware" of this dog, so he's "probably taken care of".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kirby's Mom*

Kirby's Mom:

I'm not sure that the rescue being aware of Moose means he will be saved.
It wouldn't hurt to call and ask.


----------

